# 10 acre, 2br house with 2 large barns, Northern Indiana



## boren (Jan 7, 2004)

Asking: $80,000 land contract/owner financing an option.

You maybe have seen my animals for free/sale on the barter board. I have a new job in Australia and I have to sell our house and property in Indiana. Zip code is 46570. It's not listed with an agent at the moment as we get it ready to sell. As such we are fairly flexible with our options, including the option of looking at selling the place with a land contract.

The house is a 1.5 story renovated 1875 farm house at 1299 sq st. It used to be 3 bedrooms but was changed to 2 during the renovation to make a very large master bedroom on the 2nd floor. There is one bathroom and bedroom on the first floor and a large country kitchen and living room. The flooring is currently subfloor but we were planning on putting in 3/4" hardwood flooring over the next week.

The plan was to sell the house with all the appliances, which includes a new bottom freezer Samsung fridge bought in June. I haven't yet made an itemized list of included items, but it's something like: fridge, stove, microwave, cheese/wine fridge, 2 deep freezers, washer, drier, oxy-acetylene welding setup, ridding mower, chain saw, 12" miter saw, table saw, table saw, circular saw, garden tools such as a wheel hoe, etc. We have 6 lengths 120 foot lengths of temporary/moveable electric fencing and the charger to power it. We used the the fence to pasture goats in the large yards, or to cross fence the large pasture.

There are 2 large barns, one 1950's post/frame steel, and one original wood barn. Both are in good shape, have electricity, and are excellent barns. The wood barn has a new roof on the back half, is dry on the inside and in good condition. There is an electric well in a 6 foot deep pit to provide animal water even in the winter. We've been using it for hay storage and animals. One side has horse doors, and no ceiling which would be good for horses. The rest used to house cattle, and we used it for goats and sheep. There's a chicken pen built into one corner.

The steel barn has been used as a work area and garage. There is the option for a wood stove in one corner. It can't heat the whole barn, but it can take the chill off if you are working in the winter. 3 sliding doors all work well. No known issues.

There's one permanent pasture at 0.75 acres that's fenced with high tensile electric fence. The rest of the 6-7 acres is 10 year old woods with a 1/2 mile walking path.

If anyone has any questions or interest please let me know right away.

Here are some pictures I've taken over the years:
































































Winter Panorama


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Sounds like a nice place for a good price.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again - I am shocked at what places sell for in other parts of the country.

Around here, you couldn't touch a place like that for less than $200,000 (or more)! Even that much in just bare land would be close to that!

If I could move, I'd be seriously interested. I'd even take the animals (is that a Sannen - my favorite?).


----------



## buffalocreek (Oct 19, 2007)

If you're amazed at what you can get in other parts of the country, take a look at what you can get in South Dakota for a few thousand more: A magnificent looking old house, on 40 acres, with lake frontage. For $89,900. Someone snapped it up in just a few weeks.

click on Listings, then Turnwell


http://www.schafferrealestate-leola.com/


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

buffalocreek said:


> If you're amazed at what you can get in other parts of the country, take a look at what you can get in South Dakota for a few thousand more: A magnificent looking old house, on 40 acres, with lake frontage. For $89,900. Someone snapped it up in just a few weeks.
> 
> click on Listings, then Turnwell
> 
> ...


Yes but who wants to live in SD in the winter?


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Wow...nice place. What's the job market like there? I know that the Kendallville area was one of the highest percentage of unemployed awhile back. I'd love to move to Indiana, but I'd have to have a job.


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

Janis Sauncy said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again - I am shocked at what places sell for in other parts of the country.
> 
> Around here, you couldn't touch a place like that for less than $200,000 (or more)! Even that much in just bare land would be close to that!
> 
> If I could move, I'd be seriously interested. I'd even take the animals (is that a Sannen - my favorite?).


Janis, in this part of the country, you couldn't buy something that nice for less than about $400,000

That is really beautiful and very reasonable too.


----------



## boren (Jan 7, 2004)

cc-rider said:


> Wow...nice place. What's the job market like there? I know that the Kendallville area was one of the highest percentage of unemployed awhile back. I'd love to move to Indiana, but I'd have to have a job.


The job market is fairly poor, but it depends on what your skills are. Blue collar work tended to be in the RV, auto and construction industry. None are doing well. But, we're close to Warsaw which has a large medical industry which pulls in a lot of people, especially skilled workers. Not a good time to be looking for a job out here.

I've been painting the barn, here's a new picture:


----------



## wthchristi (Apr 4, 2009)

I was wondering what owner financing options were available? Thanks!


----------



## wthchristi (Apr 4, 2009)

Due to our family, all being in this area, we have decided against relocating. My job is secure here (well, as secure as secure is now adays) and we have decided to focus on trying to find our dream place in Western Wa. Thanks!


----------



## Thax76 (Aug 26, 2009)

Since it was asked and then pulled back....I'll ask again. LOL. What kind of land contract/owner financing options are available?


----------



## boren (Jan 7, 2004)

Thax76,

We're flexible and it would depend on the person interested and their ability to put down a down payment if any. I would rather work out terms with a particular person and their situation. 

There's a new roof on the place, and new floor are being installed. Two new pics:










and new flooring going in:


----------



## Thax76 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well.....feel free to drop me an e-mail. [email protected]


----------

